# Camarones con Tequila (Tequila Shrimp)



## mish (Mar 15, 2005)

Camarones con Tequila (Tequila Shrimp)

Zest and juice of 1 orange
6 Tbsp. butter
1/2 medium onion, finely chopped
2-4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1-1/2 - 2 lbs. large shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 canned chipotle chile en adobo OR 1 jalapeño, finely chopped
1/4 cup tequila
salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste
chopped fresh cilantro (coriander leaves) for garnish

Place the orange zest in a small strainer and dip into boiling water. Remove immediately and rinse under cold water. Repeat 3 times to remove the bitterness. Pat dry and set aside. 

Heat the butter in a large skillet over moderate heat and sauté the onion and garlic for 5 minutes. Add the shrimp and sauté until the shrimp turn pink and begin to curl, 2 to 3 minutes. 

Add the chipotle, tequila, orange zest and juice, salt, and pepper and cook until the shrimp are cooked through and the sauce has reduced by about half, 3 to 4 minutes. Serve garnished with chopped cilantro. Serves 4 to 6.

Bon appetit from the Chef at World Wide Recipes


----------



## GB (Mar 15, 2005)

This sounds great!


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks GB. We'll have all that left-over Tequila.  Maybe I can find something to use it for


----------

